# Need prayers for a possible job... update post #36... I got it!!!.



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

As you may remember, I was laid off from the teaching job that
I *loved* in June. Well, now it seems that a teacher in my school
resigned last week. I am qualified for the position, but 6 of us were
laid off and I think at least 4 of us can fill the job. I reallllly 
want this job and I was assertive (which I'm not usually) and 
I emailed the superintendent this morning about the job.

To add to my anxiety, the superintendent recommended me for
a position in a nice neighboring school district a while ago. The position
is a short term maternity leave position. I didn't hear from them
for weeks and yesterday I got a call to come in for an interview
on Thursday. I wasn't home when they called , so I have to call
back today.... but what do i do???? Do I wait to hear back form the 
superintendent? Do I schedule an interview? Urghhhhhh.... being
unemployed really stinks...lol.

So I'm asking for your prayers that God leads me where I'm supposed
to go because at this point I sure don't know what to do on my own!! :smilie_tischkante:

Thanks.
Debbie


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

When it rains it pours, no? I hope you get the full time option as the other is short term. When is she retiring? Can you apply for both? And let the superintendent know that you are very interested in both, but obviously more so in the full time job?

Good luck!! I'm sending lots of wishes and prayers your way!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i agree with andrea , and good luck hon , my prayers will definitely be with you , may God guide you to the right position.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Will say prayers.......go for the permanent position!!! :chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Fingers crossed Debbie!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts. I hope something perfect pops up soon and that the interview goes well!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck to you!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Good luck!!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

harrysmom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As you may remember, I was laid off from the teaching job that
> I *loved* in June. Well, now it seems that a teacher in my school
> ...


Prayers for you. rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, Praise your Holy name. You have blessed us with your word, you promised "where two or three gathered together in My name, there am I with them, we gather here to pray for Debbie, she's confused and needs your wisdom, Lord touch her mind, heart and spirit, she needs your peace that passes all understanding, I know you love Debbie you have the perfect job waiting for her, one that gives her fulfillment and joy, if this is the job for her make it so clear to everyone involved, if not open your floodgates so she may see your blessings. Thank you Lord for teachers who want your will in their lives and are willing to reach our children. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Sending you prayers!!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Prayers and all the best, Debbie. Go get em', girlfriend!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes schedule the interview because that keeps your options open...and what Andrea said...let them know you are interested in either job. 
good luck!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Maglily said:


> Yes schedule the interview because that keeps your options open...and what Andrea said...let them know you are interested in either job.
> good luck!


I scheduled an interview for Thursday at 11:30..... keeping my
fingers crossed!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, Praise your Holy name. You have blessed us with your word, you promised "where two or three gathered together in My name, there am I with them, we gather here to pray for Debbie, she's confused and needs your wisdom, Lord touch her mind, heart and spirit, she needs your peace that passes all understanding, I know you love Debbie you have the perfect job waiting for her, one that gives her fulfillment and joy, if this is the job for her make it so clear to everyone involved, if not open your floodgates so she may see your blessings. Thank you Lord for teachers who want your will in their lives and are willing to reach our children. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


Paula,

What a beautiful prayer. Thank you. I truly do feel blessed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Debbie - you know how hard I'm praying for you.rayer: I just feel you have such a calling for what you do and any school that doesn't have you is at a loss. 
I'm so glad you scheduled the interview. I think you have to have all your options open. I would express to the superintendent that you are more interested in the full time job in your old school but that both jobs interest you. Is the maternity one special ed? Is the other? Who knows, even if you end up with the maternity fill-in, sometimes they don't want to go back to work until the child is grown. Got fingers, toes and paws crossed. Good luck at the interview.:chili: Make sure you prep for it -- try some run throughs. I remember my son's interview and he was stumped when they asked him what his weaknesses are. :blink: You have to come up with a creative spin


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Good luck Debbie and always keep your options open when one door closes another one opens. So best of luck again.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Debbie - you know how hard I'm praying for you.rayer: I just feel you have such a calling for what you do and any school that doesn't have you is at a loss.
> I'm so glad you scheduled the interview. I think you have to have all your options open. I would express to the superintendent that you are more interested in the full time job in your old school but that both jobs interest you. Is the maternity one special ed? Is the other? Who knows, even if you end up with the maternity fill-in, sometimes they don't want to go back to work until the child is grown. Got fingers, toes and paws crossed. Good luck at the interview.:chili: Make sure you prep for it -- try some run throughs. I remember my son's interview and he was stumped when they asked him what his weaknesses are. :blink: You have to come up with a creative spin


The maternity leave position is special ed., the other is for a regular
classroom teacher. I have my fingers and toes crossed too...lol. Thanks!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I hope you get the full time job!!!! I'll say a prayer for you....

.....and cross my fingers for a little extra luck.....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - How was the interview yesterday?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope it went well for you. Please keep us updated. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- somehow I missed this thread, but I'm sending lots of prayers now. God will lead you in the right direction. What is meant to be will happen.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everyone.... I went for my interview on Thursday morning.
When I walked in, the principal was interviewing someone else.
She came out and gave me a paper and a pen and I had to respond 
to a writing prompt!!! Luckily, the topic was something I'm very
familiar with, so I had no problem with that... but that was a first 
for me and I was pretty surprised. I was interviewed by the principal
and 3 other teachers. The interview lasted all of 15 minutes... 
:smilie_tischkante: The principal said that she would get back to me 
either way by next Friday. There was someone waiting when I walked 
out, too. I walked out of there thinking... ok.... I answered all of
their questions, but that was too short... not good.

We're having our bathroom redone, so after the
interview, Steve and I went to talk to the bathroom guy and 
pick out our shower, vanity, etc. We were literally there alllll 
afternoon. When we got home, there were 2 messages for me.
One was the principal. She said she wanted to talk to me about
the job, but that she was leaving at 4 and wouldn't be in until 
Monday. I looked at the clock and it was 4:25.... ughhhh. But then
I had another message from the superintendent's office asking me
if I could come in on Monday to speak with him about the job.
I called back right away and I'm going in on Monday morning. :chili:
I think that it's a good sign!!! The teacher that I would be working 
with seems very nice and I really liked the principal. If I am offered
the job, I would take it immediately. Even though it's a maternity
leave position and not a permanent job, it's the perfect job for me. 
So I'll let you know on Monday what happens... thanks for
all of your good wishes and concerns. It really means a lot to me!!!!

(Sorry this post was so long.... I might :innocent: be a little excited 
about this job!!)

Hugs...
Debbie


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Debbie, sounds like it's VERY POSITIVE!! I was out of town with no cell or internet service and just saw this post. But saying lots of prayers that this works out for you ... you so deserve it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Deb -- I started reading and thinking "Uh oh, this doesn't sound promising" and then luckily continued to see the increasingly better news.:chili: Boy talk about stiff competition. I can just imagine how you felt. But my dear, I think you've got the goods That written exercise might well have set you apart and I guess she had a very tight schedule. I am wishing you the very best. I agree that since this seems to really be up your alley with special ed, that it would probably be the best fit. So now I guess we just have to keep our fingers, toes and paws crossed over the weekend until Monday.:blink: So do you return the principal's call before or after meeting with the superintendent? Remember I PM'd to you "never give up." Have a great weekend!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Deb -- I started reading and thinking "Uh oh, this doesn't sound promising" and then luckily continued to see the increasingly better news.:chili: Boy talk about stiff competition. I can just imagine how you felt. But my dear, I think you've got the goods That written exercise might well have set you apart and I guess she had a very tight schedule. I am wishing you the very best. I agree that since this seems to really be up your alley with special ed, that it would probably be the best fit. So now I guess we just have to keep our fingers, toes and paws crossed over the weekend until Monday.:blink: So do you return the principal's call before or after meeting with the superintendent? Remember I PM'd to you "never give up." Have a great weekend!


I'll return the Principal's call first thing in the morning.... I don't 
have the appointment with the superintendent until 11. I'll keep
you all posted..... thanks for the vote of confidence!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!! Can't wait until Monday.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

harrysmom said:


> Hi everyone.... I went for my interview on Thursday morning.
> When I walked in, the principal was interviewing someone else.
> She came out and gave me a paper and a pen and I had to respond
> to a writing prompt!!! Luckily, the topic was something I'm very
> ...


 
Oh this is wonderful news!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I missed this one somehow---was going to tell you what I tell MY girls: "go w/your heart" and you can't go wrong---even if it turns out different than what you thought (& it probably will at some point!). 
Will keep you in my thoughts & prayers!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This sounds promising - good luck on Monday!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Geez......this is a real nail biter!!!!! I'd keep my fingers crossed all weekend for you, but I've got to go to work in a bit......

I sure hope you get that job. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey, you're going to get this job!! I feel it in my bones, girlfriend!!

You are, most certainly, in my thoughts. And yep, praying like crazy.

Know we love you, and good things are coming your way ~ :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I believe your going to get the job, it's terrible how they make you wait


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everyone....

Guess what???? I got the job!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:

I called the principal this morning and they offered me the job.
I have to go in at 11:00 to meet the superintendent and fill out
paperwork. I am soooo excited. Since it's a maternity leave 
position, I don't start until October 1st, but that is absolutely
perfect because we're having construction done in September, so
this way I can be home to take care of the boys and watch the house.

Yayyyy.... thank you to all of you for your positive thoughts and
prayers... :wub::wub: . 

Hugs to all of you.
Debbie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:arty:artytime: Oh Debbie!! Congratulations.:chili::chili: I'm so excited for you that I almost feel like I got a new job.:HistericalSmiley: What terrific news. I just had so much faith in your commitment and love of your work that I always thought things would work out. And I think everything happens for a reason so this might be a door open to some other great opportunities you may not have had at the old school. And great timing for the construction. Fantastic start for a Monday.:smootch::drinkup:


harrysmom said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> Guess what???? I got the job!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:
> 
> ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Yahoo!!! This sounds perfect, Deb!!!! :aktion033: 


Congratulations!!!!!!!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is awesome news ! way to go !!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so happy that you got the job!! I know this makes you very happy!!! Congraulations!!!:chili::wub::chili:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

YAY!!!!! I'm soooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PRAISE GOD

Debbie I knew you'd get the job, I'm so happy for you:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer: Thank you God!
 a happy tune!:Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance:: we are all joining in on the fun!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Awesome, Deb. You totally deserve it with your big huge heart and dedication. Congratulations!!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news!!!!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Great news Debbie, See the prayers and the Karma if you want it bad enough some way some how you get it. Congrats.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey! good for you! Congratulations:aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations!!! How wonderful!!!


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats!! Good Job!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like it was "meant to be". I'm sooooooooooooooooo happy for you. Kudos and Congratulations.


----------

